# My Anemone got crabs!!!



## cwieringa (Oct 14, 2011)

I am perpetually amazed at things I see in my reef tank. Two days ago a scarlet hermit crab wandered off a paower head and fell 2/3 of the way to the bottom into a waiting rose color bubble tipped anemone...that promptly ate him...By the time I notice this and go to the tank it is already too late for my poor little crab. I think to myself, "Wow thats got to go down hard shell and all." So he swallows the little crab who is still struggling as he slides out of sight and retreats into his cave.
initially im upset that my 35 dollar anemone ate my 2 dollar crab...but then...about 16 hours later that fiesty little crab tears out the side of the anemone...Killing it...and rolls to the sand relatively unharmed...he laid still for sevaral hours and then wandered into the reef...

Believe it or not...I didn't think that was possible...and it cost me a bubble tipped anemone to find out...I love this hobby:biggerfish::fish9:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*J/D*


----------



## Ningal (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, sorry you lost your anemone, man. I'm struggling with a torn anemone myself right now.


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

*r2


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

sorry about your loss though...


----------

